# Communities > Bladesmiths, Blacksmiths, Artisans and Professionals > Japanese-Style Sword Makers Cafe >  Louis Mills tanto (pics)

## JohnD

Repost From the General Forum:

I've been trying out a new setup at home so I could take some better pics. They still didn't turn out as good as I want them to but, its better than nothing :Smilie: 

As Promised, here's some pics of that Louis Mills tanto that I posted a couple of weeks ago. 

 


Here's another pic of one of Louis Mills tanto in formal mounts. Very nice Job by Robbert Mullin in mounting the blade.

 

Sorry no pics of the blade yet. I'm still working on it. I know I forgot to put the mekugi back on but, I'm just trying out my setup :Wink:  

Hope y'all like em :Smilie:

----------


## Dave Ellison

Beautiful!!!  Please tell us about the steel, the polish, etc

Dave Ellison

----------


## JohnD

> _Originally posted by Dave Ellison_ 
> *Beautiful!!!  Please tell us about the steel, the polish, etc
> 
> Dave Ellison*


Hi Dave,

The steel is Louis Mills Experimental steel. its still in the que to be polished. I'll post some more pictures when its done.

----------

